

Facebook Data Destruction - alanthonyc
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2010/03/facebook-data-destruction.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fpetewarden+%28PeteSearch%29

======
petewarden
There's been some fascinating developments in this area in just the past few
days. MySpace is now releasing similar data commercially through Infochimps:

<http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/myspace_bulk_data.php>

NetFlix get slammed by the FTC:

[http://blog.netflix.com/2010/03/this-is-neil-hunt-chief-
prod...](http://blog.netflix.com/2010/03/this-is-neil-hunt-chief-product-
officer.html)

and Arvind & co summarize the latest research on why anonymization is (mostly)
broken as a security measure:

<http://33bits.org/2010/03/15/open-letter-to-netflix/>

Big Data is getting bigger...

------
fnid2
Anyone else here _not_ on facebook?

